

Show HN: Beautiful project management software for doers - flexterra
http://www.getblimp.com

======
katanaya
Dude, this is cool. Really like the organization of projects/sub-tasks, it's
what I've been looking for for several years. UI is awesome and everything is
snappy and clean, too. I'll get back to you if I find something adverse.

Any plans to expand to other devices?

